# Jackkite



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got a snowgoose jackkite today for my birthday. Seems like it could break pretty easily. Anyone out there use one of these? Also you can use it on a pole or as an actual kite. I am thinking the pole would be the better option. Any opinions? Also got a Strait Meat Mallard, the new Higdon video, a bunch of checks (probably will get more wind socks) and best of all a picture collaige (sp) of my girls!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

We have two or three of the Jackites. They look fragile but stand up pretty well. I am always surprised that they will fly each fall after being rolled up in a tube all summer. But, they do. They do tend to spin if the wind and set up isn't just right. But, even a little spinning does not seem to scrare the geese.

I think the only way to fly them is from a pole. You can get a flagging pole or crappie pole or conduit or whatever you want to use. Just make the string (fishing line) and the kite are a little shorter than the pole length and you will be in business. Also, use spinners on each end of the the string so that the line does not twist so often that it breaks.

BTW, the mallards really like them!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I appreciate it! At least I know I will get some use out of it and that it won't be destroyed on the first trip out!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The other thing about them is that the geese will lock in on them but flare off when they get too close so they tend to work best way upwind of the blinds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

djleye,

Are you talking snows or are you using them for canada's as well?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have only used or seen them used for snows, I have never used a kite for Canadas.


----------

